# Custom string poll



## psedeerhunter (Apr 5, 2009)

Who is your custon string make?


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

I make my own.
Jon


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

ME ! , I make my own .


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey you left Spot On Bowstrings off the list...:mg:


We all make good strings it comes down to price and personal preference.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

This will be great for me,,Im needing a new string maker,,my old one is in the poll and works harder to be A-hole than any thing else,,,I have bought six set's of strings from him in two years,,,someone will be getting a good customer,,,


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

I make my own!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

outbackarcher said:


> Hey you left Spot On Bowstrings off the list...:mg:
> 
> 
> We all make good strings it comes down to price and personal preference.


I didnt make cut either


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Make my own---That said all in the list make great strings..You might want to try Twisted Archer also


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

TcArchery08 said:


> I didnt make cut either


I didn't see Tim on there at TCArchery. You must be other and its winning in the polls.:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> Hey you left Spot On Bowstrings off the list...:mg:
> 
> 
> We all make good strings it comes down to price and personal preference.


I couldn't agree more. I get the question all the time "what makes your strings better than everyone else's?" and I answer "nothing" there are quite a few of us string builders who have put alot of time, and effort into perfecting the bowstring. The difference in our quality will be very hard to find, because we know what the causes of string problems are, and we take extreme measures to avoid those issues. The only factor left to seperate the good string builders from the great ones is "customer service". I know through my years dealing with other string builders that there are a few of us out there with really great customer service. In my opinion Bucknasty is leading that pack, and this is coming from a guy trying to make his living building custom strings:mg:.
When I started my buisness I vowed to always follow the strong example John set for me back when I shot his strings. There haven't been many that needed to test my customer service, but those few that have can attest that when that time comes making the customer happy is my #1 priority. In such a competative market it is small things like customer service who will set us apart. 

Other than that it's like outback said just find the one that makes you feel the best about "your" purchase because 99% of us are building great strings.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I couldn't agree more. I get the question all the time "what makes your strings better than everyone else's?" and I answer "nothing" there are quite a few of us string builders who have put alot of time, and effort into perfecting the bowstring. The difference in our quality will be very hard to find, because we know what the causes of string problems are, and we take extreme measures to avoid those issues. The only factor left to seperate the good string builders from the great ones is "customer service". I know through my years dealing with other string builders that there are a few of us out there with really great customer service. In my opinion Bucknasty is leading that pack, and this is coming from a guy trying to make his living building custom strings:mg:.
> When I started my buisness I vowed to always follow the strong example John set for me back when I shot his strings. There haven't been many that needed to test my customer service, but those few that have can attest that when that time comes making the customer happy is my #1 priority. In such a competative market it is small things like customer service who will set us apart.
> 
> Other than that it's like outback said just find the one that makes you feel the best about "your" purchase because 99% of us are building great strings.


I commend you for that:darkbeer:

BTW OP, where is VT???

Derek


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Scotts Strings for me


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*custom string*

ProLine Bowstrings here..........:darkbeer:


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I make my own, I call them Custon Works Bow Strings...nuttin' but the best for me!


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I make my own:darkbeer:


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

Couldn`t get the quality i needed so i now make my own.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

I have bought alot of bad strings in my archery years and some were good and some were not. I found extreme bowstrings 3 yrs ago and have never looked for another string maker since. Great quality and workmanship.:thumbs_up So my vote goes to Extreme.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

tutone500 said:


> I didn't see Tim on there at TCArchery. You must be other and its winning in the polls.:wink:


lol, its ok there are alot of us out there and like said above all make awsome strings


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Crackers or Mike's Archery for me......nothing but good things to say about both of these fine Gents. :darkbeer:


----------



## String Playa (Sep 11, 2006)

PSE DHunter,
How's that for some quality information! Everyone makes their own...

I'll add another vote for Bucknasty. I'm shooting one now and have nothing bad to say about it or John, except he is always very busy and may take him a few extra days to get it out. But there's a reason for that. The demand is high!!!


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Simply the best!










Look here > http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=782477


Jeff


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I tie my own....


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*vapor trail*

I absolutely love my vapor trail string ive had no sring stretch at all!!!!!:flame:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Viscosity Bow Strings 
The only strings I use and recommend


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Mike,..........Nope we dont make the pols all that often and I think people think were a real small string company. Truth is i've been making strings for over 23 years now and just havent jumped into the big ring yet. But trust me when I tell you here for the first time KEEP A LOOK OUT IN THE NEXT MONTH OR SO. Your gona see an advertising campaine like NO other. A whole lot to tell........but not just yet. I'll take this opp to thank all our customers. Your the #1 reason for our huge success. 

Thanks,
Bk
Viscosity


----------



## Bow Maniac (Apr 23, 2009)

*wow*

looks like other is kicking butt. must be because you omitted out a few of the more popular string makers known to mankind,,,,winners choice,b2 and a few more....


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I now make my own, it is a matter of cost justification. 

I have 9 compound bows in the household and another 6 compounds for my Youth Group I coach... add to that about 2 dozen traditional bows and it really adds up fast! 


I also sell traditional string, _*only*_ traditional strings. My "Customer Satisfaction Policy" is simple, you don't pay me unless you love the string I make for you. 

That's right, I make and mail the string before I ever see a penny from my customer. If they like it, great they pay me. If they don't like my strings, they can go somewhere else it cost them nothing to find out. And htey have some frame of reference to compare others' quality against. I've had a few folks get my strings and tell me they were not to their satisfaction, buy a string elsewhere, and then all of a sudden pay me for the first one and order two or three MORE strings. I must admit _that is quite gratifying_.

Granted, there are always going to be a few folks who have gotten strings that I knew were 100% perfect and never paid, and that happens. As my teenager would say "Whatever". I'm only out an hour of my time and a dollar or two in materials and a dollar in postage._ For me it's part of the cost of doing business my way_.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I make my own.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

eliteFREAK said:


> I absolutely love my vapor trail string ive had no sring stretch at all!!!!!:flame:


+1 on that...they've got me hooked


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Maybe you could repost the poll with al the names mentioned and a spot for "make my own".


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

*WR Custom Bowstrings*

I voted for myself! I have been twisting strings for ten years now! My strings rank right up there with the best of them! I offer competitive pricing and a fast turn around time. My customer service is second to none. I currently stock all BCY products available.


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

Proline


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Customs*

I put Vapor Trail string and cable on my Conquest 3 and shot 5 FPS faster. Would recommend them to anybody.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Right now I'm shooting for Scott's Strings, and his strings are very high quality. In the past, I've shot Finger Freddie strings, SIXX strings, Winner's Choice, Vapor Trail, Stone Mountain Dakota, H&M, Schmidty's, and Rock Solid. They're all very high quality...I can't say as I've ever used a set of cables that weren't excellent.


----------



## dw97224 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Viscosity bow strings*

I have used them for the last couple of years, and recommend them to all the shooters I know. Great string, great knowledge and great value.

Dale Wong


----------



## provider (Aug 14, 2008)

*evaluate a shop*

visited a shop in Rochester NH today,
http://www.briansarchery.com/

they make strings, do a "super tune" including mapping the bow etc.
Sight it in on their machine etc.

I was intriuged enough to think seriously about their full package service.

Can anyone comment on their skill and/or service?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Vaportrail Strings!!!!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Cracker's and John's Custom strings.......:darkbeer:


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

VaporTrail works for me and the shop!


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

how or why was Winners Choice left off your list?


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

I know there are a lot of good string makers out there. Ive only tried 4 or 5 but im gonna be sticking w/ johns customs for a long time.


----------



## doukima270 (May 18, 2007)

G-MAN XXX String There SPOT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

make my own


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Bucknasty has the BEST customer service on this sight.
You will not go wrong with his work..
AA++


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

scotts strings all the way


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, I'm another guy just makin' my own strings. It's more cost effective and it's just so much fun! I'm not all that great at it yet, but I'm movin' on up! -Chris


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

eliteFREAK said:


> I absolutely love my vapor trail string ive had no sring stretch at all!!!!!:flame:



I Agree! and thats not because i shoot for them i have had the best quality out of vapor trails than any other string out there.


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*VaporTrail*

VaporTrail all the way!! Best out there, period.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Americas best


----------



## KJD_0214 (Mar 24, 2009)

Proline 100%


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

TcArchery makes mine


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

H & M Strings !!!

LFM


----------



## tucker1100 (Aug 13, 2006)

PURE PERFECTION STRINGS AND CABLES BY DUSTIN @BROKEN RACK ARCHERY.he builds imo the best ive ever used, all are made with the best material money can buy, and his customer service is 2nd to none,if you havent tried his stuff or havent had a chance to talk with him or stop by his shop you dont know what your missing out on,the guy is the best tech i have ever been around ,and doesnt mind to take time out of his busy schedule to make sure everything is just perfect with your set up,give him a call 513 625-0148.just my 2 cents.


----------



## Curly26200 (Jul 4, 2009)

Only Winner's Choice :77::77::77:


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

H&M Strings for me.


----------



## steyrsdad (Nov 30, 2008)

*these*

these


----------



## KC_Kodiak (Mar 1, 2009)

Crackers for me:darkbeer:


----------



## grocerygetter (Aug 17, 2007)

Mikes Archery...just recently got new strings from Mike and couldn't be happier!


----------



## reezen7 (Jul 7, 2009)

guess i will have to vote proline . only custom set of strings i ever owned. seem good so far.


----------



## Feral_Pig (Jun 9, 2009)

bkvisco said:


> Thanks Mike,..........Nope we dont make the pols all that often and I think people think were a real small string company. Truth is i've been making strings for over 23 years now and just havent jumped into the big ring yet. But trust me when I tell you here for the first time KEEP A LOOK OUT IN THE NEXT MONTH OR SO. Your gona see an advertising campaine like NO other. A whole lot to tell........but not just yet. I'll take this opp to thank all our customers. Your the #1 reason for our huge success.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bk
> Viscosity


Great strings and fantastic customer service, and I'm from Australia so his customer service stretches a long way.


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

JHolling said:


> I make my own.
> Jon


:darkbeer:


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

i have used crakers for yrs. viscosity strings are also great


VeroShooter said:


> Viscosity Bow Strings
> The only strings I use and recommend


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

www.hmbowstrings.com


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

Viscosity Bow Strings here........got some good stuff going....:darkbeer:


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

You forgot two of the big companies: Winner's Choice and Vapor Trails. I suspect that is one reason "other" is so large.
Not to forget Crackers or H&M either.

Ray


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Another one for making my own! If I didn't I would go with Bucknasty or Crackers!


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

i make my own as well.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Schmidty's Specialty Strings


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

FirstString, they make a great set of strings and cables.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

909Bowsnipers Wicked1Strings. No one can touch his prices with quality Brownell Astro and Xcel and BCY Trophy material, Halo Serving, 1 YEAR NO QUESTION WARRANTY, free D-loop, free tube of string wax and your second set half off. Tell me who offers this on AT or anywhere? NOBODY!


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

me, Brand-X. seems other is kickin some poll butt.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

I make my own also.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

M&R BOWSTRINGS
www.mrbowstring.com


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

CardiacKid74 said:


> 909Bowsnipers Wicked1Strings. No one can touch his prices with quality Brownell Astro and Xcel and BCY Trophy material, Halo Serving, 1 YEAR NO QUESTION WARRANTY, free D-loop, free tube of string wax and your second set half off. Tell me who offers this on AT or anywhere? NOBODY!


+1 these should be in the Poll


----------



## MAH (Mar 3, 2008)

H & M Bowstrings:first::rock-on:

www.hmbowstrings.com


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Bubba's Bowshop Custom strings*

I make my own:tongue:


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

www.sixxstrings.com. Check Dave's site out. Excellent product and customer service.


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*best strings*

i have shoot archery for 20+ years and have no desire to biuld my own set or tune my own bow. i just love the fact i can hand my bow to crackers and he does his thing and hands it back. i guess i could mail it off to some one and they mail it back but thet would need some great feed back.
crackers and viscosity strings are the ones i use


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

My vote goes to Vapor Trail. They are the best strings and cables I have used.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Make my own.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtech Gal (Jan 13, 2010)

My awesome husband makes mine.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I have BOWXPERTS.COM do my string work.


----------



## Bubba66 (Feb 24, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> I couldn't agree more. I get the question all the time "what makes your strings better than everyone else's?" and I answer "nothing" there are quite a few of us string builders who have put alot of time, and effort into perfecting the bowstring. The difference in our quality will be very hard to find, because we know what the causes of string problems are, and we take extreme measures to avoid those issues. The only factor left to seperate the good string builders from the great ones is "customer service". I know through my years dealing with other string builders that there are a few of us out there with really great customer service. In my opinion Bucknasty is leading that pack, and this is coming from a guy trying to make his living building custom strings:mg:.
> When I started my buisness I vowed to always follow the strong example John set for me back when I shot his strings. There haven't been many that needed to test my customer service, but those few that have can attest that when that time comes making the customer happy is my #1 priority. In such a competative market it is small things like customer service who will set us apart.
> 
> Other than that it's like outback said just find the one that makes you feel the best about "your" purchase because 99% of us are building great strings.


Have to agree Bucknasty has great customer service. 
Great Guy

Bubba


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

provider said:


> visited a shop in Rochester NH today,
> http://www.briansarchery.com/
> 
> they make strings, do a "super tune" including mapping the bow etc.
> ...


Seth Steven's Makes the best strings I have ever used! Yes i have tried them all! Brian's Archery is a Top Notch pro shop! Trust me you will be very happy with the experience and quality of there work!


----------



## Camel (Mar 19, 2006)

yes other may be in the lead but if you break it all down looks like Bucknasty has the lead by a bit.I got a bowmadness on order,my local proshop owner is gone away for a couple weeks to the NWT and i was wanting to get him to call and get PSE to put americas best bowstring on it.PSE factory strings come on the mainline bows and AB come on the proline bows.if I can't get it in time I'll have to decide from all the choices on here.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I make my own dang strings!


----------



## GrooberMcGee (Oct 8, 2009)

I make my own now... and I call them "Garden Variety Bowstrings". I'm the only staff shooter. 

Originally I called them "KY-strings: The slickest strings in Kentucky", however, my alleged "personal lubricant" reference offended a traditional shooter, so I changed it. 
My first option was "Equate" strings, but Wal-mart didn't like it. My third thru seventh names also involved national retail chain private labels, so I settled on "Garden Variety Strings: They work, but they don't make you special". 
Staff shooters or anyone looking for ok-but-not-outstanding-strings send me PM. I'm looking for those middle of the road guys who don't care where they finish after the shoot, only where the nearest Bar can be found. I can't guarantee my strings will make you shoot better, but I can guarantee they will make you look good, even when you miss. I just wanna pay off this string jig so my wife won't be as pissy at dinner.


----------



## reptileran (Dec 25, 2008)

I use H&M Bowstrings,Mike makes some really nice strings.


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Stone Mountain Dakota Strings here.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

*Another vote for .... ME*

I make my own now. I like to tinker, swap cams and limbs around, and I have made a bunch of bows up for kids and teens. I used BuckNasty strings for a couple of years, and they were all superb quality, but the cost was adding up for the "experimental" bows.

I did a trade deal with Deezlin' and got a set of his Little Jon strings - also excellent, and in the process found out about his jig and video. I haven't sprung for one of his jigs, but his video showed me how easy it is to make strings. I bought some jigs from Joe Bass and got some UniStrut from Fastenal for about the same price as one set of custom strings, and I was ready to go.

My end servings are not quite as pretty as Deezlin' or BuckNasty's (probably because I am "overkilling" the tie off) but after the first couple, I am now able to make strings that do not have peep rotation, and stay in tune for the long term. The primary investment now is time, since I don't make enough to develop high speed technique. For my X system bows (1 string, 4 straight cables) it takes me about five days working about an hour each night to get the set done. Probably 45 minutes to an hour per cable, maybe an hour plus for the string. I will lay them out, tie the loop servings off, then twist them , burnish, and let them stretch overnight. The next day, I will put on the end servings and lay out the next one. 

It is time consuming, but it is a good way to relax a bit and learn more about how my bows work.


----------



## wlsdeerhunter (Feb 4, 2009)

spot on bowstrings need to be put on this list. they are the best strings I have ever shot.


----------



## BOWS&GUNS87 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Strings*

They all make good strings, H&M make a heck of a bow string, ive shot them all and when you get right down to it there all the same, i really liked the buck nasty sets ive had, and loved the stone mountain strings they where awesome and didnt leave me broke,but there was nothing special about the buck nastys, or winners choice, but 75 dollars or more for a set of strings is just outrageous, especially when you can get the same thing for half the price, and if you have as many bows as have once you put new sets on all of them you could have baught all the things you need to build your own, and many, many more, i think the price of alot of strings is crazy, they are made of string not gold, and dont get me started on zebra strings, i never had any strings i hated as much as them, i would shoot a stone mountain over them any day, the zebras all seemed to stretch alot and the same goes for fuse i cant belive how much they have streched, as soon as i get all my string building supplies they are going in the trash, and any other sets in the future, or i will give them away, i wouldnt take a zebra or fuse if they where giving them away.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

sixx strings. very happy with them


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*stage one*

I would love to tell you guys i shoot stage one strings but it has been *6 now 6*...*long [email protected]$ weeks* havent even herd anything and now 3 pages later and 145 $ noone has even mentioned them on here. but being very patient I can't wait to get my bow back and i will report back for you all.


----------



## Archer of Brant (Mar 19, 2007)

*Wicked1*

Wicked1 got them on my Mamba and love them.Joe's customer service and Quality are second to none.:thumbs_up


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Vapor Trail LUV EM!:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

With out a doubt, Extreme Bowstrings.:shade:


----------

